# I want a viv like this!



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just the plants alone would break the bank lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's my ultimate goal. When I own my own place that it is.

I reckon £1500-£2000?


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

easy be that much morg. Only one thing missing FROGS!

i wouldn't care about mixing species if i had a viv like that

click the smiley face for the site i found it


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

OOOOORRRRRAAAA, nah the plants could be done cheeper, but my god wouldn't you have to wait:lol2: and as your getting a new gaff buddy then we could sort it,but haven't a clue where we'd put mine, bollox, that right there is a thing of beauty....WOW


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The more I build vivs the more I realise it's not about skill, it's about money!


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

amazing viv


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

thats one gorgeous viv.
i always fanced one with a little pool with some small tropical fish in at the bottom and frogs above


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's awesome. You could camp in there.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I love the size, but I'd want it free-standing, for access, and I'd want more water. My in-my-head design involves a proper water area, a trickle-type filter, fibreglass fake rock/laterite cliffface area and seasonal variations. All I have to do is win the lottery...


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

Jezza84 said:


> easy be that much morg. Only one thing missing FROGS!
> 
> i wouldn't care about mixing species if i had a viv like that
> 
> *click the smiley face for the site i found it *


nice one for providing link. made for great viewing of those amazing vivs. :2thumb:

did you see the typical english dart/tropical species set-up?

yeah the "miniscule" one :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The more I build vivs the more I realise it's not about skill, it's about money!


In your case, Morg, I have to say it's about skill. You have a real talent for making really eye-catching vivs, whatever the budget. Now all you need is more actual frogs...:whistling2:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

The tank alone would have sent him back a good few grand if it was made for him, then your talking pumps and sumps, heating, electric and that ain't run of a habistat! Your looking at the price of a new car!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mini rainforest lol

but seriously though stunning viv!


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

There is a bit on the site saying it cost in the region of 8000 Euro's odd so yeah about what i paid for my car hmmmm....... i might start walking to work :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> In your case, Morg, I have to say it's about skill. You have a real talent for making really eye-catching vivs, whatever the budget. Now all you need is more actual frogs...:whistling2:


Background plants substrate extras. That's all I do.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

i change my vivs to much to be able to afford re doing 1 that size every 6 months....


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome viv! 

How many darts would ya put in there :notworthy:
would have a very hard time spotting 'em :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't actually like that one, it's too 'flat'. It's more a plant display than a terrarium, I actually think most of us folks have better looking vivs than that, even if they are nowhere near as huge!

Morg, I think you are PART right. At the end of the day you can spend a small fortune on a viv, plants etc, and still come away with something that just doesn't look right. The viv in that pic is proof of that. Combine money WITH skill, and a degree of artistry, and you get something truly beautiful. I've seen vivs done on the cheap that looked better than that one.

Now, if you have loads of money and no skill sure you can get one done for you. But that's missing out on one of the most enjoyable parts of the hobby, and it's not your work then.

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You don't need that much skill to get an attractive viv IMO.

You can stick to pretty simple formulas. Slope subsrate to the back. Broms up high, space 6inches apart. A simple uniform foam/clay background is easy to do. A u shaped terrestrial plant selection with some leaf litter, nut pods etc in the clearing and you have yourself an attractive viv.


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

I prefer the one by howard to be honest, this just looks like a flower display


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You don't need that much skill to get an attractive viv IMO.
> 
> You can stick to pretty simple formulas. Slope subsrate to the back. Broms up high, space 6inches apart. A simple uniform foam/clay background is easy to do. A u shaped terrestrial plant selection with some leaf litter, nut pods etc in the clearing and you have yourself an attractive viv.


Nah mate your selling your self short,without doubt the money makes life easier (and that comes from a dude trying to make a quid stretch ten ways), but money with no flair no artistic "eye" is always gonna end up pants,i do like this one,and agree its is a bit flat for our taste, but in the end a guy with an idea and the stubborness to see it through will always come up with something better than the guy whom has paid some mother to do it for him.....ha ha i just wish the mother :censor: getting paid to do that was me,now there is a job....Jez...Ade...Morg...Ron ...Richie...shall we go and build some big vivs for rich people then? :2thumbhmmm without disagreeing on the correct placement/ oriantation of brom X):lol2:


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Would be a pretty cool job if you ask me!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

richie.b said:


> I prefer the one by howard to be honest, this just looks like a flower display


i second that:2thumb: i'm still trying to rent that room of his!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Nah mate your selling your self short,without doubt the money makes life easier (and that comes from a dude trying to make a quid stretch ten ways), but money with no flair no artistic "eye" is always gonna end up pants,i do like this one,and agree its is a bit flat for our taste, but in the end a guy with an idea and the stubborness to see it through will always come up with something better than the guy whom has paid some mother to do it for him.....ha ha i just wish the mother :censor: getting paid to do that was me,now there is a job....Jez...Ade...Morg...Ron ...Richie...shall we go and build some big vivs for rich people then? :2thumbhmmm without disagreeing on the correct placement/ oriantation of brom X):lol2:


Spot on there Stu! I agree 100% that just knowing the theory behind a good looking viv, and actually having the artistry and skill to put the theory into practice are NOT the same thing at all. That's what has happened with that viv in that pic, they've put in lots of lovely plants, but they're all in straight lines! Looks very unnatural, it reminds me a lot of the old style formal flower bed! Even the mounds of moss are neatly lined up. :lol2:

The fact is as well Morg, even if you didn't follow your rules there (as you didn't in your brom free viv), you would STILL have a gorgeous viv, as you have 'the eye'. :lol2: Heck I've yet to follow those rules you posted. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Me, I slap it all in how it looks good to me.:lol2:

As to building rich people's vivs for them, sounds good to me. :lol2: Not sure my wife would like it though. Then again, building vivs, getting paid, rather than building vivs, paying....

Ade


----------

